# Touring in Irish republic



## Nickmimi (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello all

i have just booked my ferry tickets to Rosslare for the last week in October for one week.

Any sugestions where i can stay, what i should see and any advice of just enjoying traveling around this beautiful ireland,
all sugestions welcome.

Nick & Mimi


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Nick & Mimi

Send off for the caravan&camping book. www.camping-ireland.ie. and check which sites are open,also use www.aaireland.ie for route planning.There is a caravan park in Rosslare Strand its not in any books but is very handy for the ferry.You should go to Co. Cork and Kerry beautyfull scenery. hope you have a great time..........aido


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Hi, You should also head to Cork for the last weekend, as the jazz festival is on there that weekend and there is a lot of street entertainment. You can stay in Blarney which is six miles outside of cork with a good bus connection. A few things to do in blarney, Like kissing the stone etc. also a brilliant sale in the Blarney woolen mills for all those presents for home or christmas usually starts on the last saturday of October. 

There a a few good sites around killarney in Co. Kerry which are great for touring around from. If you only have a week i wouldn't travel too far, Cork and Kerry will give you enough to see and do. 

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

this is v good info, ladybird, I did this last year....... except for the Blarney Stone, have you seen where it is??? :roll: :roll: I climbed up all the stairs and shock horror! quickly scrambled back down, not for the faint hearted!!! :roll:


----------



## Nickmimi (Jun 6, 2005)

Many thanks to Ladybird and sugar Plum for the great info. i am sure in the weeks to come we will be well prepared for somewhere we have both never been before.

many thanks

Nick & Mimi

PS i have just found out TomTom GPS donut have maps for Southern ireland so it back to the good old fashioned map


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I am just back from Wicklow and I can highly recommend it for a short break. it is only 1-1.6 hours north of Rosslare and is very scenic with lots and lots to do.

I will write up a report in another thread.

You could do Wickow for 2-3 days and Cork for 2-3 days and stay in that corner of the country for easy access to/from Rosslare.

Whatever you decide have a great time.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi there,
If you like coastal scenery then I would suggest heading to Waterford and Cork from Rosslare - some of the greatest scenery can be found around Dunmore East, lovely village of Annestown, Dungarvan and then on to Youghal and Cobh. If you have time then Waterford itself is lovely as is Cork (very busy City).
I have not been there in a MH yet but my Mum was born in Tipperary and all my Irish relatives live around there and Waterford. I have travelled to Rosslare from Kent for as long as I can remember (50 years ago the boats were awful - little more than cattle class  ) nowadays it is a joy to travel there - weather permitting. 
However, if you love mountains then Wicklow is the place for you - they are stunning at this time of year and there are also some lovely coastal places on route - so much to see and so little time

Be prepared for the good old Irish weather and the fact that Motorhomers are fairly rare creatures in those parts. Not wishing to be too negative about the place I love but please do be careful about secure parking and make sure everything is locked up safe and sound. There are problems there just as anywhere and the locals will be the best people for advice.Most of the problems sadly are caused by non-locals and I am trying to be politically correct here.

It always takes longer to get to these places than you imagine - must be something to do with the Fairies slowing you down :wink: so be prepared to allow for plenty of time to get back for your ferry. My advice - for the cynical- is to avoid the dreaded "Touristy" places like the plague and you wont go far wrong.

Have fun, enjoy the food and tell us how it went on your return.
p.s. No Sat Nav works in Ireland - to the best of my knowledge anyway - apart from a few parts of Dublin, so be prepared to get lost a few times, maps and road signs in Ireland....yes well, just do your best :wink:


----------

